# "Ecstasy" ~ My Latest Tune



## SoundSculptor (Apr 19, 2014)

_Here's my latest tune tune, if ya dig subscribe to my youtube page, cheers!_

[video=youtube_share;3BmZsgFJtxU]http://youtu.be/3BmZsgFJtxU[/video]​


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

If Amon Tobin played guitar...cool


----------



## SoundSculptor (Apr 19, 2014)

adcandour said:


> If Amon Tobin played guitar...cool


Thanks for listening/commenting! I'll check out that musician you mentioned


----------

